# Newbie frustrated by app navigation, no audio.



## Jude (Sep 28, 2015)

Really dangerous trying to read navigation. No audio still after 2 os and one uber app update.
Sound stopped coming through on my headset after I picked up first rider, never came back even to pick up location. Could not get back on speaker either. Two times my passengers where nice enough to have siri navigate from their iphones for me. I apologized, told them they should not have to do my job for me. They where nice and said it was not my fault Uber nav is not working. I could not get siri to talk to me on my iphone anymore either ... what's going on? I have only been driving a few days and this is no way to navigate, it's dangerous to take eyes off the road to read small print directions, not only that the directions are flawed, sends me past my turn off and then tells me to do a illegal U turn on a busy street, HA! No way.

So how do I fix this dangerous glitch, continue to use hands-free bluetooth, pretty sure I'M not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

i get this on occasion and it is really annoying...

turning my iPhone off and on seems to fix the issue.


----------



## Jude (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't have BT stereo, nor Android. I have an iPhone.
After audio quits I can not get it on back on my earpiece or speakerphone either, not for Uber app nav or siri nav.
Thank you for the advice Instigator, appreciate that. Unfortunately I tried that between trips (because I did not want to pull over, stop, take iPhone out of mount, restarting phone, etc ... with pax in car) and same thing, audio to first pick up, but no sound after that.


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

Jude said:


> I don't have BT stereo, nor Android. I have an iPhone.
> After audio quits I can not get it on back on my earpiece or speakerphone either, not for Uber app nav or siri nav.
> Thank you for the advice Instigator, appreciate that. Unfortunately I tried that between trips (because I did not want to pull over, stop, take iPhone out of mount, restarting phone, etc ... with pax in car) and same thing, audio to first pick up, but no sound after that.


try using google maps as your navigation instead

.


----------



## Jude (Sep 28, 2015)

Instigator2000 said:


> try using google maps as your navigation instead
> 
> .


Thanks will try google maps nav. Now, anyone know what a "waybill" is? Noticed a new category uber site called WAYBILL that was not there until today.
Seems some sort of document connected with my last trip, which went well so ... going to search forums for this int the meantime. They say you just get in your car and drive .. not quite so easy, heheh.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi. A way bill is a document that shows you are on a business run in case you need to show it to a cop. So let's say you are picking up a friend at the airport and forgot to take down your Uber sticker, and the cop stops you for some reason. You can show that you don't have a way bill because you're not picking up your friend as an Uber customer.


----------



## Jude (Sep 28, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Hi. A way bill is a document that shows you are on a business run in case you need to show it to a cop. So let's say you are picking up a friend at the airport and forgot to take down your Uber sticker, and the cop stops you for some reason. You can show that you don't have a way bill because you're not picking up your friend as an Uber customer.


Thanks!  I think I get it. I only have one waybill showing. So this waybill is just the first one I've noticed, and only shows waybill for most recent trip.
Okay, now I gotta figure out why I didn't get any trips in 20 minutes in the rain in a surge zone. I notices several others iPhone 6 say they are missing out on rides for some reason ... this is not as easy as "getting in your car and drive" ... eesh.


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep! been having this speaker issue since I started last week. This weekend I had all types of navigation issues. Thought it was caused by all the street closures in the philly area but I guess not (assuming you are elsewhere).


----------



## Jude (Sep 28, 2015)

Tixx said:


> Yep! been having this speaker issue since I started last week. This weekend I had all types of navigation issues. Thought it was caused by all the street closures in the philly area but I guess not (assuming you are elsewhere).


Thanks for chiming in! Good to know for sure I'm not alone. I started here in Chicago week before last. The speaker and nav problems with uber app are very frustrating. At first I thought it was something I was doing wrong, but thanks to finding this forum, I am happy to know for sure it's the apple os/uber app are not working together properly. Also uber nav is just plan wrong. Wong directions, missing turn offs, etc ... Siri is pretty spot on, but like I said, all audio cut off after first pick up.

ANYHOOOOOOOOO, looking into getting separate gps device, since seems this is not the first time this kind of things happen with iPhones, see if that works. KACHING, more money I don't have, spent to make, well, not so much yet. Hope this all pans out! Good luck to you out there in Philly!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Yep, it's get in your car and drive and then all the crazy stuff will happen. It's all good at the end though. Cheers!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The separate nav device idea is good, except you will need to somehow enter the address from the Uber app into it. On your phone the address gets transferred automatically which is nice, except the problem that you are having. I find it very busy to drive, look for place to stop for pick up, look for the riders, look out for bikes and other crazy cars, cops, trains, buses etc. that another device will add major steps and stress. But having a back up nav device will be priceless when you happen to be in areas with weak cell coverage.


----------



## Jude (Sep 28, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Yep, it's get in your car and drive and then all the crazy stuff will happen. It's all good at the end though. Cheers!


No kidding! Okay, enough crazy stuff, glitchy stuff now, just lemme drive .... determined to get the hang of this thing. Only been able to drive for two weeks, a lot has gone hinky, learned so much that only trying/driving can teach! So far, here in Chicago, my pax have been so nice and understanding, three of my four fares fired up Siri on their iphones & put it on speaker for me. One tipped and no rated me poorly. Phew!

As long as I can find a gps that accepts driver voice commands thru my bt headset, which I'm still not sure which ones do dat, if any, then I can just speak to it when the uber pax pick up address comes up. At least then I'm only looking once for pick up and once for destination rather than the whole freaking time I'm driving, glancing down and eyes off the road constantly. BOY that's been nerve wracking! Honestly, I'd rather they just make uber nav work better on all devices, fix glitches in audio and, like, no telling you to turn a half a block too late for cryin' out lout! HA!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know if the Uber driver app actually gives turn by turn directions. It lets you select whichever nav apps you have on your phone to work with. For me I pick Google Map instead of Waze which I also have on my phone. When I had an iPhone before, I would use paid nav apps that were really good. So maybe just link your Uber app with your most favorite nav app that works really well on your phone and your car's bluetooth might help. Cheers!


----------



## Jude (Sep 28, 2015)

Transportador said:


> I don't know if the Uber driver app actually gives turn by turn directions. It lets you select whichever nav apps you have on your phone to work with. For me I pick Google Map instead of Waze which I also have on my phone. When I had an iPhone before, I would use paid nav apps that were really good. So maybe just link your Uber app with your most favorite nav app that works really well on your phone and your car's bluetooth might help. Cheers!


HA! There it is, thank you for telling me that there is a way to select! Gave me reason to look for a way ..... I am getting Waze app and asked for Google Map default for now. It WAS set on the Uber Nav. Let's hope this will work seamlessly next trip. Finally an possible answer fit for a complete newbie! DOH!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Great! Glad I could be of help! Good luck Ubering!!!


----------



## Jude (Sep 28, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Great! Glad I could be of help! Good luck Ubering!!!


Thank you. Must be fun Ubering around San Jose. I'm a native Californian, miss it very much ... well, I'm off to drive around Chitown.


----------



## Llindac (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for the answers. I had a horrible run the other day on interstates in heavy traffic. The guys didn't speak English, they turned on their SIRI and it was in Arabic! Fun ride, though, lol


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Change your map setting in the app to google instead of uber. Uber map sucks


----------

